

Can a magnet zap a hard drive like in Breaking Bad? Experts say likely not - joshlegs
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407192,00.asp

======
quadrahelix
This post is a spoiler. Do not click if you haven't seen the premiere of
Breaking Bad. I haven't seen it yet and I clicked the link and read the first
five words and immediately clicked back.

